# Chipfertigung: TSMC streicht Kundenrabatte



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Chipfertigung: TSMC streicht Kundenrabatte*

						TSMC streicht laut einem Bericht aus Taiwan die Kundenrabatte für AMD oder Qualcomm. Hintergrund sollen die hohe Nachfrage sein und die Entscheidung der Mitbewerber, ebenfalls wegen hoher Auslastung an den Preisen zu drehen - selbst in weniger fortschrittlichen Fertigungslinien. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Chipfertigung: TSMC streicht Kundenrabatte*


----------



## Andrej (16. Dezember 2020)

Also wieder eine gute Nachricht für den Endverbraucher - die Preise für Hardware werden steigen! Toll!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Dezember 2020)

Verständlich, sieht man doch bei uns Endverbraucher am besten, wenn die Händler nur relativ wenig von einer Ware haben und die nachfrage hoch ist, werden die Preise erhöht, vollkommen normales verhalten.


----------



## HÄGAR (16. Dezember 2020)

Die Preise sind bis zum Sommer 2021  auf normal Niveau oder darunter.Im Sommer ist immer bei den Händlern Saure Gurken Zeit.Selbst Konsorten wie RTX 3080 etc oder Amd 6800 XT wird es  in Hülle und Fülle zum Normalpreis geben,da müßte ich mich schon sehr täuschen.


----------



## shaboo (16. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also wieder eine gute Nachricht für den Endverbraucher - die Preise für Hardware werden steigen! Toll!


Keine Pank, gemessen an anderen Faktoren, dürften hier die Auswirkungen für den Endverbraucher kaum spürbar sein.


----------



## truppi (16. Dezember 2020)

Jo klasse soll man überall was mit Unterhaltungselektroschrott zu tun hat ein Vermögen ausgeben
Schlimmer ist die Entwicklung am PC Markt, und dann noch diese miesen Scalper Abzocker, es reicht!


----------



## Technologie_Texter (16. Dezember 2020)

Wird bei AMD Zeit für eine Picasso Neuauflage in 12LP+!
Bei TSMC wird sich die Lage 2021 sicher nicht verbessern:\


----------



## Firestar81 (16. Dezember 2020)

Da möchte jemand ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben!Man sieht bei den PC Hardware Endpreise wo die Reise hingeht.


----------



## efes (16. Dezember 2020)

Statt Elektrogeschäfte soll AMD das Geld(mehr Kuchenanteil) bekommen. Bei Elektrogeschäften gehts nur ums Geld. Dafür kann AMD mit mehrGeld/ Profit bessere GPUs und CPUs rausballern. Also wir gewinnen mit AMD sozusagen mit.


----------



## ToZo1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Firestar81 schrieb:


> Da möchte jemand ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben!Man sieht bei den PC Hardware Endpreise wo die Reise hingeht.


Ist doch logisch. Wenn ich ein Monopol habe und mir die Kunden die Tür einrennen, bestimme ich die Preise und treibe sie soweit hoch, daß mir die Kunden gerade eben noch nicht abspringen. Die Kosten werden selbstverständlich an die Endkunden weitergegeben, wenn die das Zeug auch wie die blöden kaufen.
Die Konkurrenten sind alle abgeschlagen. Samsungs 8nm Yield für NVidia scheint unterirdisch schlecht zu sein, weshalb es kaum 3080er Karten gibt. Intel macht nur sein eigenes 14+++Ding. Und GlobalFoundries hat sich aus dem nm-Rennen zurückgezogen. Die haben jetzt schlicht ein Monopol.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (16. Dezember 2020)

> Samsungs 8nm Yield für NNVidia scheint unterirdisch schlecht zu zein


Was aber nicht unbedingt an Samsung liegen muß


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. Dezember 2020)

Es erfreut mein Herz immer wieder, wenn der kleine Zulieferer mal Druck ausübt auf den großen Kunden....denn sonst ist es immer anders herum 

freum mich für den tschibo shop meinz-Göppingen


----------



## Citizenpete (16. Dezember 2020)

Der Markt gibt eindeutige Signale. Selbst bei 70 - 80% über MSRP wird den Herstellern die Ware aus den Händen gerissen. Von Sinnen, wer da nicht die Preise anzieht bzw. auf hohem Niveau hält.


----------



## Pu244 (16. Dezember 2020)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Was aber nicht unbedingt an Samsung liegen muß



Klar, nachts steigt Lisa Su höchst persönlich in die Fabriken ein und verstellt die Belichtungsmaschinen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (16. Dezember 2020)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Klar, nachts steigt Lisa Su höchst persönlich in die Fabriken ein und verstellt die Belichtungsmaschinen.


Mach dich doch nicht immer so lächerlich!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (16. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt wird sogar TSMC schon zum Scalper smh.

Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde auch keine Rabatte geben wenn die Produktion über Jahre ausgebucht ist, mich wundert eher dass sie es bis dato getan haben...


----------



## doedelmeister (16. Dezember 2020)

efes schrieb:


> Statt Elektrogeschäfte soll AMD das Geld(mehr Kuchenanteil) bekommen. Bei Elektrogeschäften gehts nur ums Geld. Dafür kann AMD mit mehrGeld/ Profit bessere GPUs und CPUs rausballern. Also wir gewinnen mit AMD sozusagen mit.


Putzig, du bist ja naiv. Jedem Unternehmen geht es um Gewinnmaximierung. Jedes gewinnorientierte Unternehmen wird seine Produkte so teuer verkaufen, wie es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist. Auch AMD ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen und hat nur ein Zweck: Geld zu machen.

Wenn du AMD Produkte kaufst fliesst das nicht automatisch in Forschung und neue Produkte. Geld für sowas kommt selten aus dem operativen Geschäft. Dafür gibts Fremdkapital, seien es Banken oder Aktienverkäufe. Investitionen in Forschung sind viel langfristiger als irgendwelche Umsatzschwankungen im Geschäftsjahr.

Und natürlich braucht ein AMD auch Distris und Händler für den Verkauf der Produkte. Ist in komplexen Wirtschaftskreisläufen überhaupt nicht zwangsweise sinnvoll das selbst zu machen. Eigene Vertriebsstrukturen sind teuer.


----------



## SimonG (16. Dezember 2020)

Kurzgesagt: es bleibt teuer


----------



## mechatronics (16. Dezember 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sogar TSMC schon zum Scalper smh.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde auch keine Rabatte geben wenn die Produktion über Jahre ausgebucht ist, mich wundert eher dass sie es bis dato getan haben...



Man gibt in der Regel den Großkunden Rabatte, weil man sie erstens halten möchte und zweitens spart man durch Großkunden auch eine ganze Menge Geld. Die ksoten pro Wafer sinken ja enorm, wenn man etliche 100k herstellt. Man kennt die Ansprechpartner, was die Kommunikation erleichtert etc.


----------



## truppi (16. Dezember 2020)

SimonG schrieb:


> Kurzgesagt: es bleibt teuer


Und der Lohn und das BAföG bleibt gleich.
Fantastisch


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2020)

Die chipkosten sind die geringsten in der Produktentwicklung viel wichtiger   sind die Kapazitäten und Lieferbarkeit von Produkten und genau da   klemmt es   überall.


----------



## XD-User (16. Dezember 2020)

Wird also alles noch teurer im nächsten Jahr aufgrund der Knappheit überall, supi


----------



## Sam_Bochum (16. Dezember 2020)

truppi schrieb:


> Und der Lohn und das BAföG bleibt gleich.
> Fantastisch



Aber echt... Kein Wunder das kaum noch jemand Studiert!  oh wait...


----------



## Nebulus07 (16. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Toilelltenpapier Virus geht mir so was von auf den Sack!


----------



## Albatros1 (16. Dezember 2020)

Man nimmt was der Markt hergibt. Und der Kunde gibt eben sehr viel her.
Da er das freiwillig tut und sich noch vordrängt um sein Geld loszuwerden ist es völlig in Ordnung diesen Kunden das Geld abzuknöpfen.
Gegenüber den anderen ist es eine perfide Masche. Aber solange die erstgenannten so reagieren wird es so bleiben. Gesetze sprechen nicht dagegen. Spielzeug wird anders bewertet als Brot.


----------



## MaW85 (16. Dezember 2020)

Preisnachlässe gestrichen im einstelligen Bereich, das kann TSMC ruhig machen, da gibt es aktuell schlimmeres.
Und das ist nur der Anfang des fertigen Produktes.
Wenn man die Preiserhöhungen der großen Händler sieht, da wird richtig Geld verdient. 

Am ende sind es nur die Dummen die es kaufen, weil sie es unbedingt brauchen.

Die wenigen die es wirklich brauchen, z.B. für Arbeit, sind am ende aber leider auch geschädigt.


----------



## User-22949 (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich will sofort meinen Kundenrabatt !!!
Ach geht ja gar nicht.
#nicht lieferbar


----------



## beastyboy79 (16. Dezember 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> ... hat nur ein Zweck: Geld zu machen.


Geld machen nur die Banken. Solltest diesen Wiki-Eintrag mal dringend durchlesen und verstehen.


truppi schrieb:


> Und der Lohn und das BAföG bleibt gleich.
> Fantastisch


Daran kannst leider nur Du etwas ändern oder weiter jammern.

Zum Thema: the trap has been set and snaps shut.


----------



## truppi (16. Dezember 2020)

Was soll die Unterstellung dass ich jammer, kann man sich gerne sparen solche Kommentare


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (16. Dezember 2020)

Wir sind deutsche Jammern ist unsere bestimmung


----------



## VeriteGolem (17. Dezember 2020)

MaW85 schrieb:


> Preisnachlässe gestrichen im einstelligen Bereich, das kann TSMC ruhig machen, da gibt es aktuell schlimmeres.
> Und das ist nur der Anfang des fertigen Produktes.
> Wenn man die Preiserhöhungen der großen Händler sieht, da wird richtig Geld verdient.
> 
> ...


Wenn ich als Chiphersteller sehen würde welche Gewinnmargen gerade Lederjacke und seine Freundin+ zig Zwischenhändler mit einfachen Marktwirtschaftstricks rausholen, würde ich auch was vom Kuchen abhaben wollen. Vorallem wenn ohne mich gar nix ginge. Bei 50% Reingewinn zum UVP gäbs dann auch keine Rabatte mehr. TSMC weiß das sie unersetzlich sind, gerade wo Samsung nix auf die Reihe kriegt.


----------



## HardlineAMD (17. Dezember 2020)

Zitat AMD Mitbegründer Jerry Sanders III:
Real Men Have Fabs
Die Reise geht hin zu einem Oligopol, was ja eigentlich schon da ist.
Globalfoundries hat sich ja schon aus dem Fertigungsrennen verabschiedet. Ganz toll.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Dezember 2020)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Wir sind deutsche Jammern ist unsere bestimmung


Das Behaupten kurioserweise meistens unkundige die Vorurteile schüren wollen, die kaum bis keine Ahnung haben, wie es in anderen Ländern wirklich aussieht.
Provokateure mit Einzeiler sind mir die liebsten 
Nachtrag: Installiere mal ein Rechtschreibprogramm, punkto Satzzeichen sehe ich besonders viel Nachholbedarf


----------



## Homerclon (17. Dezember 2020)

HÄGAR schrieb:


> Die Preise sind bis zum Sommer 2021  auf normal Niveau oder darunter.Im Sommer ist immer bei den Händlern Saure Gurken Zeit.Selbst Konsorten wie RTX 3080 etc oder Amd 6800 XT wird es  in Hülle und Fülle zum Normalpreis geben,da müßte ich mich schon sehr täuschen.


Hoffentlich, aber ich bezweifle es stark.


----------



## Rollora (17. Dezember 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sogar TSMC schon zum Scalper smh.
> 
> Ganz ehrlich: Ich würde auch keine Rabatte geben wenn die Produktion über Jahre ausgebucht ist, mich wundert eher dass sie es bis dato getan haben...



Mengenrabatte und Stammkundenrabatte muss es eigentlich immer geben. Das geht nur dann nicht, wenn der Stammkunde eigentlich gar nirgends anders hingehen kann.
Und dem ist derzeit so. TSMC hat bei 7nm und 5nm eine quasi-Monopolstellung.


Nebulus07 schrieb:


> Dieser Toilelltenpapier Virus geht mir so was von auf den Sack!


Das hat viel eher damit zu tun, dass TSMC derzeit was Auftragsfertigung angeht, technologischer Marktführer ist.
Es gibt nunmal kein GloFo mehr das da mitzieht, auch Samsung ist (noch) hinterher.


Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Wir sind deutsche Jammern ist unsere bestimmung


Deine Bestimmung ist der absolute und kompromisslose Verzicht auf Satzzeichen, sinnvolle Absätze und zufällige Groß- und Kleinschreibung


----------



## Bebo24 (17. Dezember 2020)

Das Ganze mit den ausgelasteten Fabs und den gestrichenen Rabatten / steigenden Preisen der Auftragsfertiger für Halbleiter ist schon interessant, da sowohl TSCM als auch Samsung aktuell wohl sehr große Probleme mit den yield-Raten bei der Fertigung der großen Grafikchips (neue AMD Grakas + Chips für Konsolen --> TSCM, neue Nvidia Grakas --> Samsung) haben, und trotz dieser Mängel die allgemeine Nachfrage nach deren Produktionskapazitäten so groß ist, dass sie die Preise anheben können. Offensichtlich gibt es da - zumindest bei 8nm und 7nm eine solche Nachfrage oder Marktverknappung, dass sie die Preise anheben können, obwohl es in der eigenen Fertigung nicht rundläuft. Das liegt wohl daran, dass diese die beiden einzigen Anbieter sind, die diese Technik überhaupt anbieten können. Aus wirtschaftswissenschaftlicher Sicht auf jeden Fall spannend, leider aber zum Nachteil der Endverbraucher - also uns 

Immerhin müsste dies - zumindest der Theorie nach - dazu führen, dass bald jemand anderes ebenfalls in diesen Markt einsteigt und damit die Preise wieder drückt. Allerdings ist das technische Niveau mittlerweile so hoch, dass zu befürchten ist, dass dies eine ganze Weile dauern wird (bis z.B. GolbalFoundries dann doch auf 7nm-Fertigung geht).


----------



## SFVogt (17. Dezember 2020)

Das schlimme an der Sache ist, wenn Intel sich jetzt auch noch mit eigenen Chips bei TSMC ins Auftragsbuch einschreiben wird, sollte das zukünftig für alle anderen Chip Architekten noch knapper werden an Wafer Kontingenten.


----------



## scorplord (17. Dezember 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Putzig, du bist ja naiv. Jedem Unternehmen geht es um Gewinnmaximierung. Jedes gewinnorientierte Unternehmen wird seine Produkte so teuer verkaufen, wie es wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist. Auch AMD ist ein börsennotiertes Unternehmen und hat nur ein Zweck: Geld zu machen.
> 
> Wenn du AMD Produkte kaufst fliesst das nicht automatisch in Forschung und neue Produkte. Geld für sowas kommt selten aus dem operativen Geschäft. Dafür gibts Fremdkapital, seien es Banken oder Aktienverkäufe. Investitionen in Forschung sind viel langfristiger als irgendwelche Umsatzschwankungen im Geschäftsjahr.
> 
> Und natürlich braucht ein AMD auch Distris und Händler für den Verkauf der Produkte. Ist in komplexen Wirtschaftskreisläufen überhaupt nicht zwangsweise sinnvoll das selbst zu machen. Eigene Vertriebsstrukturen sind teuer.


Und eine Bank gibt bestimmt haufenweise Kohle an das Unternehmen das nichts verdient?
Davon abgesehen kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen: Auch das Geschäftsjahr beeinflusst sehr das Budget der Forschung. Bei weitem nicht so stark wie andere Abteilungen aber auch wir hier in R&D bekommen ziemlich direkt mit wenn es net gut läuft. Einfach weil auch viele teure Anschaffungen (und davon hat die Forschung ne Menge) nicht vom normalen R&D Budget abgeht


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. Dezember 2020)

Bebo24 schrieb:


> da sowohl TSCM als auch Samsung aktuell wohl sehr große Probleme mit den yield-Raten bei der Fertigung der großen Grafikchips (neue AMD Grakas + Chips für Konsolen --> TSCM, neue Nvidia Grakas --> Samsung) haben


TSMC soll Probleme mit der Yield haben?


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2020)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Mach dich doch nicht immer so lächerlich!


Wer soll deiner Meinung nach sonst schuld sein, wenn Samsung seinen Prozess nicht so gut im Griff hat?

Intel? TSMC? GloFo?

Entweder wurde Samsung überrascht oder sie wußten von Anfang an, dass ihr Prozess nicht so gut ist.

Theoretisch gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, dass sie Nvidia gesagt haben, dass ihr Prozess ungeeignet ist und Nvidia dann, gegen besseres Wissen und dem ausdrücklichen Rat von Samsung dennoch bei ihnen bestellt hat. Das ist aber mehr als nur unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. Dezember 2020)

> Wer soll deiner Meinung nach sonst schuld sein, wenn Samsung seinen Prozess nicht so gut im Griff hat?


NVIDIA!

Bei TSMC war es vor Jahren mal so, daß AMD und NVIDIA den selben Node nutzten, die Yield bei den NVIDIA-GPUs aber grottenschlecht war!


----------



## gerX7a (17. Dezember 2020)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Das schlimme an der Sache ist, wenn Intel sich jetzt auch noch mit eigenen Chips bei TSMC ins Auftragsbuch einschreiben wird, sollte das zukünftig für alle anderen Chip Architekten noch knapper werden an Wafer Kontingenten.


Ein Fehlschluss. TSMC ist es völlig egal wer die Kapazitäten gebucht hat (_bestenfalls der US-Regierung ist das nicht egal_ ) und für die übrigen Kunden ändert sich dadurch nichts. TSMC kann nur die Kapazitäten verkaufen, die sie auch haben und wenn diesen Teil Intel nicht gebucht hätte, hätten andere Kunden diese gebucht, denn natürlicherweise ist TSMC darauf aus seine Kapazitäten zu 100 % zu verkaufen, denn Leerstand/freie Kapazitäten kosten Geld, da sie keinen Revenue generieren und so eine GigaFab hat mal eben die Kleinigkeit von 20 - 25 Mrd. US$ gekostet, d. h. da sollte man schon zusehen, dass da auch wieder Geld reinkommt. 



Bebo24 schrieb:


> Das Ganze mit den ausgelasteten Fabs und den gestrichenen Rabatten / steigenden Preisen der Auftragsfertiger für Halbleiter ist schon interessant, da sowohl TSCM als auch Samsung aktuell wohl sehr große Probleme mit den yield-Raten bei der Fertigung der großen Grafikchips (neue AMD Grakas + Chips für Konsolen --> TSCM, neue Nvidia Grakas --> Samsung) haben [...]


Das mit den Yield-Problemen ist immer noch nicht mehr als ein unbestätigtes Gerücht, da hier keiner auch nur ansatzweise quantifiziert (zumeist nicht einmal konkretisiert) und es wird nicht dadurch realer oder zum Fakt, dass es an diversen Stellen nur oft genug wiederholt wird.
Aktuell weiß man es einfach nicht und dass die großen GPU-Chips mehr mit dem Yield zu kämpfen haben als bspw. ein kleines Zen2/3-CCD oder ein Mobile-SoC ist vollkommen normal. Darüber hinaus hat AMD selbst beträchtliche Probleme neue Ryzen-CPUs in den Markt zu bringen und Epyc hat man deutlich verschoben, d. h. hier scheint eine ganze Fülle an Einzelproblemen zu den final beobachteten Lieferschwierigkeiten zu führen.
Beispielsweise gibt es auch Substratmaterial-Lieferprobleme im Gerüchtetopf, die für das Packaging benötigt werden, d. h. _denkbar _ist auch bzgl. der reinen Fertigung, dass die Foundries überhaupt keine echten Probleme haben, aber man kann vielleicht am Ende keine CPU/GPU-Chips fertigen, weil es zu wenig Material gibt, d. h. die belichteten, fertigen Dies müssen erst mal zwischengelagert werden.
Die Wahrheit dürfte bei den vielfältigen Punkten, die dahingehend mittlerweile kolportiert worden sind, irgendwo dazwischen liegen. Welcher davon jetzt aber richtig oder falsch (weil Fake-Gerücht) oder welcher eher mehr oder weniger ausschlaggebend für die Gesamtproblematik ist, kann jedoch derzeit keiner sagen, weil kein direkt an den Prozessen Beteiligter das bisher mal konkretisiert hat.

Btw, wie du schon selbst (fast) festgestellt hast, kann in den Foundry-Markt zumindest im HighEnd keiner mal "ebenso" einsteigen. a) könnten derzeit Zuliefererprobleme ein wesentlicher Faktor sein, d. h. ein vermeintlicher Neueinsteiger wäre damit ebenso bzw. voraussichtlich gar noch mehr betroffen, b) sind das erforderliche KnowHow sowie die finanziellen Ressourcen enorm, sodass man einen echten Neueinsteiger quasi per se ausschließen kann und c) sind zwingend benötigte Tools streng limitert, so bspw. die Litho-Scanner von ASML, die man schon Jahre im Vorraus bestellen muss (zudem fertigt ASML auch nur eine sehr überschaubare Anzahl an Geräten pro  Jahr).
Da wird sich absehbar in den nächsten Jahren nichts an der Spitze des Foundry-Geschäfts ändern sondern lediglich verschieben (bspw. dürfte Samsung in diesem Jahrzehnt vorasussichtlich TSMC einige Marktanteile abluchsen).



Pu244 schrieb:


> Wer soll deiner Meinung nach sonst schuld sein, wenn Samsung seinen Prozess nicht so gut im Griff hat?
> Intel? TSMC? GloFo? [...]


Höchstwahrscheinlich Intel-Spione, die schon vor Jahren bei Samsung und TSMC eingeschleust wurden und nun die GPU-Fertigungen sabotieren, damit die Konkurrenten nicht vorab den Markt mit ihren Produkten sättigen, denn Intel will ja schließlich in 2021 ihren eigenen dGPUs verkaufen. Die stechen hier und da ein paar Löcher in die Staubfilter oder niesen mal ganz zufällig auf einen halbbelichteten Wafer drauf. (_Falls das nicht reicht, ich kann da sicherlich noch ein paar weitere, kreative Theorien zu liefern_ )


----------



## Pu244 (17. Dezember 2020)

Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> NVIDIA!
> 
> Bei TSMC war es vor Jahren mal so, daß AMD und NVIDIA den selben Node nutzten, die Yield bei den NVIDIA-GPUs aber grottenschlecht war!



Die großen GPUs von Nvidia verfügen üblicherweise auch über mehr Transistoren.


----------



## gerX7a (17. Dezember 2020)

Ergänzend dazu: Die Chipdesigner erstellen die Photomasken nicht selbst, das machen Dienstleister und weiterhin ist primär die Foundry für die Prozessimplementation und individuelle Optimierung einer konkreten Produktfertigung verantwortlich.
Eine entsprechende Beobachtung (zwei Hersteller, grundsätzlich gleicher Node, unterschiedliche Yields) ist daher wertlos, solange hier nicht vergleichbare Produkte gegenübergestellt werden und eine vertrauenswürdige Quelle *) hier tatsächlich einem Hersteller handfeste Schwächen im Design zuweisen kann, die sich auf die Fertigung auswirken. 

Ohne ein handfestes Beispiel und Insights nicht mehr als ein Gerücht bzw. Pseudo-Argument. In der gleichen Art könnte man auch AMD beträchtliche Fehler unterstellen, denn die bekommen ihr RDNA2 ja auch nicht auf die Straße und haben zudem auch noch bei Zen3 Probleme, hätten dann in dieser Betrachtungsweise gar auf ganzer Linie "_Mist gebaut_"? 

*) Das könnte eigentlich nur die Foundry selbst sein, denn jemand anders hat keine derartig tiefen Einblicke um entscheiden zu können, dass tatsächlich hier nicht der Prozess-Owner der Verursacher ist. Eine derartige Aussage kann man aber eher ausschließen, da die ihren eigenen Kunden nicht in die Pfanne hauen würden.


----------



## onkel-foehn (17. Dezember 2020)

"Das dürfte der Moment sein, wo man sich bei Intel zumindest darin bestätigt sieht, an der eigenen Fertigung festzuhalten - auch wenn die manchmal Sorgen bereitet."

Aber auch nur wegen dem unerschütterlichen EGO (real Men have Fabs) !!     

MfG Föhn.


----------



## gerX7a (17. Dezember 2020)

Was hat Intel mit AMDs Ego zu tun? Die Aussage "_Real men have fabs_" wird AMDs Jerry Sanders zugeschrieben. 

Darüber hinaus ist ein Festhalten an ihrer Fertigung in Intel's derzeitiger Marktsituation der einzig sinnvolle Weg. Die haben einen bedeutend höheren Produktausstoß und würden bei TSMC und/oder Samsung regelmäßig Gefahr laufen durch fehlende Kapazitäten ausgebremst zu werden. Einzig als Lückenfüller hätten sie früher zusätzlich auf eine Foundry zugreifen können, jedoch selbst diese Überlegung/Frage kann man nicht eindeutig mit einem pauschalen "Ja" beantworten, wenn man sich deren bisherige Bilanzergebnisse ansieht.


----------



## RtZk (17. Dezember 2020)

onkel-foehn schrieb:


> "Das dürfte der Moment sein, wo man sich bei Intel zumindest darin bestätigt sieht, an der eigenen Fertigung festzuhalten - auch wenn die manchmal Sorgen bereitet."
> 
> Aber auch nur wegen dem unerschütterlichen EGO (real Men have Fabs) !!
> 
> MfG Föhn.



Intel ist der klar größte Halbleiterfertiger der Welt. Niemand hat die Kapazitäten um die Intel Produkte im Auftrag fertigen zu können.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Intel ist der klar größte Halbleiterfertiger der Welt.


TSMC ist deutlich größer!


> Niemand hat die Kapazitäten um die Intel Produkte im Auftrag fertigen zu können.


Aktuell ist das so!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Dezember 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Intel ist der klar größte Halbleiterfertiger der Welt. Niemand hat die Kapazitäten um die Intel Produkte im Auftrag fertigen zu können.



In der Siliziumfläche wurde Intel meinem Wissen nach längst geschlagen und da sie nicht mehr die Technologiespitze haben, dürfte TSMC auch bei den Gesamttransistorzahlen vorne liegen. Nach Stückzahlen sowieso, da Intel keine kleinen Chips fertigt. Einzig bei der Bilanzsumme kämpft Intel noch vorne mit, aber da hat man als einzige Fab mit Direktverkauf auch diverse buchhalterische Tricks zur Hand – ein AMD gelieferter CCD ist um Welten billiger als ein an Endkunden gelieferter Core und Intel kann leicht Kosten verschiedenen Unternehmenssparten zuordnen, um den jeweiligen Teilumsatz zu vergrößern.

Wo du aber klar Recht hast: Niemand kann die Intel Produkte fertigen. Bekanntermaßen nicht einmal Intel.


----------



## SFVogt (17. Dezember 2020)

gerX7a schrieb:


> Ein Fehlschluss. TSMC ist es völlig egal wer die Kapazitäten gebucht hat (_bestenfalls der US-Regierung ist das nicht egal_ ) und für die übrigen Kunden ändert sich dadurch nichts. TSMC kann nur die Kapazitäten verkaufen, die sie auch haben und wenn diesen Teil Intel nicht gebucht hätte, hätten andere Kunden diese gebucht, denn natürlicherweise ist TSMC darauf aus seine Kapazitäten zu 100 % zu verkaufen, denn Leerstand/freie Kapazitäten kosten Geld, da sie keinen Revenue generieren und so eine GigaFab hat mal eben die Kleinigkeit von 20 - 25 Mrd. US$ gekostet, d. h. da sollte man schon zusehen, dass da auch wieder Geld reinkommt.


Du hast mich möglicherweise falsch verstanden. Wenn Intel als bisheriger Eigenfertiger jetzt auch noch Wafer Kontigente von TSMC in Beschlag nimmt, kann das logischerweise Auswirkungen zumindest auf zukünftige AMD und wahrscheinlich auch nVidia Produkte haben, weil die dann weniger Wafer zur Verfügung haben, mal von vielen anderen Auftraggebern abgesehen.


----------



## Dr-Wandel (17. Dezember 2020)

Sehr lobenswert dass hier korrekt von 200mm und 300mm Wafern gesprochen wird. Manche Publikationen verwenden die Begriffe '8 Zoll'  und '12 Zoll',  was falsch ist, da seit 200mm die Chipindustrie komplett metrisch arbeitet.


----------



## Bright0001 (17. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also wieder eine gute Nachricht für den Endverbraucher - die Preise für Hardware werden steigen! Toll!





truppi schrieb:


> Jo klasse soll man überall was mit Unterhaltungselektroschrott zu tun hat ein Vermögen ausgeben


Solange Kunden die Preissteigerungen mitgehen, solange ist es auch ein fairer Preis. Wenn ihr euch einfach mal in konsequenter Enthaltung übt, und es euch einige gleich tun, dann werden auch die Preise sinken.

Außerdem ist die Aussage, dass Hardware/"Unterhaltungselektroschrott" teurer wird, im Gesamtkontext auch absoluter Quatsch: Die Produkte, die jetzt auf den fortschrittlichen Node umgesattelt werden, machen ja wiederum die "alten" Nodes frei. Und das bedeutet sinkende Preise. Und dass selbst bei nomineller Preissteigerung die Preisleistung trotzdem immer besser wird, steht auch außer Frage. 



Firestar81 schrieb:


> Da möchte jemand ein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben!


TSMC will kein Stück vom Kuchen, TSMC ist der Bäcker!



Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Jetzt wird sogar TSMC schon zum Scalper smh.


Scalper wird mittlerweile ja fast so inflationär benutzt wie Nazi.

TSMC bietet momentan buchstäblich die fortschrittlichste Technologie weltweit an; Wenn Leute bereit sind zu zahlen, warum soll TSMC nicht fett daran verdienen?

Steht dir übrigens frei ne eigene Fab zu eröffnen und mit "fairen Preisen" mit TSMC zu konkurrieren, lass dich nicht aufhalten! 



truppi schrieb:


> Und der Lohn und das BAföG bleibt gleich.
> Fantastisch


Nicht von jedem Gehalt muss man sich die aktuellste Hardware leisten können, und dass man nur mit 7nm Chips im Laptop durch das Studium kommt wäre mir auch neu.


----------



## Bebo24 (17. Dezember 2020)

Zu der Sache mit den unbestätigten Gerüchten bezüglich der yield-Raten: 
Ich habe einen Bekannten, der in der Chipentwicklung von Speicherchips arbeitet. Der ist vor allem wegen VRAM sehr nah an der technischen Seite und den Herstellern von Grafikkarten dran. Ich habe ihn Anfang Dezember gefragt, woran die schlechte Liefersituation der aktuellen Grafikkarten liegt, und er hat die schlechten yield-Raten in der Produktion von TSMC und Samsung genannt. Der Gesprächsrahmen hat mir leider keine Zeit für genauere Nachfragen gelassen, aber er kennt sich genug in der Branche aus, so dass das sicher nicht einfach nur ein Gerücht ist! 

Dass es eventuell noch andere Faktoren wie fehlendes Rohmaterial für Substrat etc. geben könnte, das will ich damit ja gar nicht bestreiten.


----------



## Basileukum (17. Dezember 2020)

Zuallererst wollen wir dem Mitarbeiter auf dem Bild gratulieren, er sorgt mit ordnungsgemäßer Kleidung dafür, daß die Ware nicht beschädigt wird. Hilft gegen Staub und Speichel, natürlich gegen sonst wenig. Viren z.B. werden damit gleich Null aufgehalten, gestört oder gemindert. 

Des weiteren wollen wir mal den globalen Wirtschaftsstrategen aus dem verfallenden Westen gratulieren, die Fertigungsstraßen nach Asien verlagert zu haben und damit Arbeitsplätze und Wohlstand in dem sogenannten Westen abgebaut (ohne Not) und Abhängigkeit (ebenfalls ohne Not) geschaffen zu haben. Das war eine strategische Glanzleistung. 

Desweiteren würde ich als TSMC, Samsung und Konsorten mal ordentlich die Preise anziehen, daß man da keine Rabatte mehr gewährt ist klar. Ich denke, daß man dort viel in Dollar bezahlt, was den Handel angeht und der ist nun nach den fiskalischen Orgien der FED nur noch wenig wert. Die Frage ist ja dann eher, wann werden die Preise ordentlich nach oben gehen, von fehlenden Rabatten ganz abgesehen?


----------



## Technologie_Texter (17. Dezember 2020)

Dann hat er dir entweder Mist erzählt, oder du hast das alles gleich mal auch nur erfunden!

Zumindest bei TSMCs 7nm Nodes gibt es keine Probleme mit der Yield, das müßte dein Bekannter eigentlich wissen...


----------



## gerX7a (17. Dezember 2020)

SFVogt schrieb:


> Du hast mich möglicherweise falsch verstanden. Wenn Intel als bisheriger Eigenfertiger jetzt auch noch Wafer Kontigente von TSMC in Beschlag nimmt, kann das logischerweise Auswirkungen zumindest auf zukünftige AMD und wahrscheinlich auch nVidia Produkte haben, weil die dann weniger Wafer zur Verfügung haben, mal von vielen anderen Auftraggebern abgesehen.


Sorry, aber noch einmal: TSMC wird immer versuchen 100 % seiner Kapazitäten zu verkaufen, d. h. da bleibt (in TSMCs Best Case) nichts "_übrig_", was sich ein Hersteller nachträglich "_an Land ziehen_" könnte, wenn "_Not am Mann ist_".
Als noch Kapazitäten verfügbar waren, hätte AMD hinzubuchen können (_irgendwann in 2019 für 2020_), haben sie aber (bewusst) nicht gemacht, weil das ihre derzeitigen Möglichkeiten schlicht überschreitet. Sie haben das gebucht, was sie gesichert und mit überschaubarem Risiko verarbeiten können und haben bewusst in Kauf genommen, dass das Wafer-seitig in 4Q20 eng werden wird *) und haben hier klar Sony und Micrsoft "_den Vortritt gelassen_" (_für die sie die Konsolen-SoCs fertigen_), aber selbst diese Begriffswahl dürfte nicht ganz zutreffen, denn es bleibt anzunehmen, dass AMD ohne diese beiden Großaufträge und vertraglich vereinbarten, gesicherten Abnahmemengen (=kleines Risiko) überhaupt nicht so große Wafer-Kontingente bei TSMC für sich selbst gebucht hätte. **)

*) Zu beachten ist, dass die beobachteten (teilweise extremen) Lieferengpässe eher nicht (bzw. nicht hauptsächlich) auf TSMC/Samsung zurückzuführen sein werden, sondern auf Zuliefererprobleme und einen ganzen Satz kleinerer Probleme, die sich zu einem Teil aufzuaddieren und zu verstärken scheinen.
Beispielsweise dass der Yield für das Zen3-CCD plötzlich übermäßig schlecht sein soll, ist eher nicht anzunehmen. Die werden auch hier knapp bzgl. der Kapazitäten kalkuliert haben, aber dass die ersten Wochen quasi fast gar keine CPUs lieferbar waren und man Epyc verschieben musste, dürfte eher noch an zusätzlichen Problemen liegen, mit denen die Halbleiterhersteller zurzeit zu kämpfen haben.

**) Wobei das "_Groß_" hier relativ ist, denn bspw. zu Vergleich mit Intel ist das noch relativ beschaulich (s. u.). Für AMD selbst ist es aber ein bedeutender Sprung gewesen, insbesondere ggü. dem Jahr 2019. (AMD dürfte in 2020 für sich selbst (exkl. der SoC-Kapazitäten) in etwa um die 100.000 Wafer in TSMCs 7 nm in 2020 gebucht haben.)
Zusätzlich zu berücksichtigen ist jedoch noch, dass das sIOD und cIOD (das auch für den Consumer-Chipsatz genutzt wird), separat bei GloFlo gefertigt wird, d. h. hier fallen noch einmal signifikante Wafer-Mengen (und Kosten) an, denn bspw. das cIOD ist mit 125 mm2 alles andere als klein (was Ryzen-CPUs trotz vermeintlichen 7 nm relativ viel Wafer-Fläche beanspruchen lässt).
Anmerkung: Auch TSMC hat seine 7nm-Kapazitäten sukzessive ausgebaut. Für das Jahr 2019 erklärte TSMC bereits um die 1,1 Mio. 7nm-Wafer zu verarbeiten, für 2020 darf man wohl 1,2 - 1,3 Mio. Wafer annehmen.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In der Siliziumfläche wurde Intel meinem Wissen nach längst geschlagen [...]


Insgesamt verarbeitet TSMC natürlich weitaus mehr Wafer(fläche) als Intel , was schlicht daran liegt, dass "_gefühlt_" nahezu jeder (exklusive Samsung) bei TSMC fertigen lässt und ein kleinerer Teil bei Samsung. Hier werden zu einem Großteil weitaus kleinere, weniger komplexe Chips fürs Auto, Kühlschränke, Fernseher, Rasierer, Staubsauger, etc. gefertigt ... (_heutzutage ist ja quasi nichts mehr "einfach nur" elektrisch_).
Beispielsweise im Jahr 2019 hat TSMC insgesamt ein 300mm-Wafer-Äquivalent von gut 10,1 Mio Wafern verarbeitet. Die HighEnd-Produktion, zu der Zeit ausschließlich 7 nm, dürfte für das Jahr bei etwa 1,1 Mio. Wafern gelegen haben, der Rest entfällt auf Nodes >= 12 nm. Wenn man bedenkt, dass TSMC gut 50 % ihres Revenue mit Nodes >= 28 nm machten (_die beträchtlich günstiger sind_) bedeutet das, dass der Großteil des Wafer-Äquivalents auf die gröberen/älteren Nodes >= 28 nm entfällt (vielleicht ein Wert in der Größenordnung von 6 - 7 Mio. 300mm-Wafer-Äquivalenten, wobei hier insbesondere das "Äquivalent" zum Tragen kommt, da viele dieser älteren Prozesse und Tools noch mit 200 mm-Wafern oder gar kleiner arbeiten).

Wenn ich Intel auf Basis der üblichen Absatzzahlen überschlage und relativ konservativ rechne *), nur für reguläre CPUs und Chipsätze **), dann kommt ich auf ein 300mm-Wafer-Äquivalent (_wobei das hier wahrs. unnötig ist, da Intel hier voraussichtlich nur 300mm-Wafer verarbeiten wird_) von etwa um die 850.000 bis 1 Mio. Wafer pro Jahr, d. h. deren Verarbeitungsvolumen ist also um ein vielfaches größer als das von AMD und würde eine Foundy wie TSMC vor immense Probleme stellen, wenn man dem oftmals geforderten "_Allheilmittel_" einer kompletten Abstoßung der eigenen Fertigung folgen würde.

Dein Satz "_ein AMD gelieferter CCD ist um Welten billiger als ein an Endkunden gelieferter Core_" birgt einiges Potential für Interpretationen. Wenn ich den auslege als "CCD" = 8 Kerne (aber dann bitte als komplette CPU ), und ein "Core" = eine Intel-CPU, hier sinnvollerweise für einen direkten Vergleich auch mit 8 Kernen, wird deine Aussage konkreter, ist jedoch auch problematisch und eher unzutreffend.

A) Es gibt keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass Intel's Fertigung gar teuerer ist als die allgemein üblichen Schätzungen zu den typischen Node-Größen, eigentlich eher im Gegenteil, denn es ist ihre hochoptimierte 14nm-Inhouse-Fertigung, die tendenziell gar noch etwas günstiger sein dürfte (als eine externe Auftragsfertigung), da man hier eine weitläufigere Kontrolle über die Wertschöpfungskette hat, bspw. Produkte und Prozesse besser aufeinander abstimmen kann, etc. Von der Berücksichtigung einer gar noch "günstigeren" Fertigung (i. V. z. typischerweise geschätzten Wert) sehe ich jedoch ab in dieser exemplarischen Rechnung.
B) Intel's 8-Kerner benötigen immer noch signifikant wengier Waferfläche als AMDs 8-Kerner, wobei AMD das Problem hat, dass deren 6- und 4-Kerner nicht kleiner werden, sondern grundsätzlich die gleichen Fertigungskosten verursachen. Ein Chiplet-basierter Ryzen <= 8 Kerne benötigt grundsätzlich 74 mm2 in 7 nm und 125 mm2 in 12 mm, also 199 mm2 Wafer-Fläche in Summe.
Beispielsweise ein 8-Kern-Coffee Lake Refresh (weitestgehend äquivalent zu CML) inkl. iGPU benötigt gerade mal  174 mm2 und verwendet auch noch durchgehend den günstigeren Fertigungsprozess. Hinzu kommt, dass Intel für kleinere CPUs separate Dies verwendet, die deutlich kleiner ausfallen (_trotz iGPU, so der 6-Kerner mit der 24 EUs umfassenden iGPU mit nur noch 150 mm2 und der 4-Kerner wird noch einmal kleiner_), d. h. bei den Mainstream-CPUs wird Intel's Fertigung für sie zunehmend günstiger.
C) Zudem ist das Packaging beim Ryzen deutlich komplexer. Bei Intel ist es im Wesentlichen das Substrat, dass die Kontakte nach Außen auf den Sockel führt, beim Ryzen dagegen ist ein komplexes Routing zwischen zwei bis drei Chips erforderlich. Für Zen2 musste das Substrat für das Routing bspw. auf 12 Schichten erweitert werden (_und wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren an dem Packaging bereits drei Firmen (exklusive TSMC) beteiligt_).

Unterm Strich lässt sich hier leicht überschlagen, dass bei AMD ein 4-, 6- 8-Kerner (_die kosten bezogen auf die Wafer/Herstellungskosten alle gleich viel_), für AMD deutlich teuerer in der Herstellung ist, als für Intel einer ihrer 14nm-8-Kerner inkl. der on-die-iGPU.
AMDs Chiplet-Fertigung ist eine Mischkalkulation die sich erst in Verbindung mit Epyc rentiert, denn ohne diese Chiplet-Fertigung wäre ein Epyc für AMD unmöglich herzustellen, jedoch führt das dazu, dass man hier einige Kompromisse eingehen musste, denn das bedeutet, dass die Marge bei den Consumer-Produkten sinkt, weil die CPUs nur verhältnismäßig teuer zu fertigen sind. ***)

*) Annahme  einer gemittelt relativ kleinen Chipfläche für die typischen Produkte und ebenso die Annahem eines vergleichsweise hohen Yields.

**) Nicht berücksichtigt und hinzu kommen noch bspw. Netzwerkchips, spezielle Embedded-Chips, FPGAs, AI-Produkte und Speicherprodukte (_Intel fertigt hier noch bis etwa 2025, bevor der Deal abgeschlossen und zunimdest die NAND-Sparte an SK Hynix übergeben wird_). Diesen "Kleinkram" kann ich jedoch mangels Daten nicht einmal ansatzweise abschätzen.

***) Beispielsweise die 12- und 16-Kerner werden für AMD besonders teuer (2x die teure 7 nm-Fertigung zu insgesamt 148 mm2 und 1x die günstigere 12 nm-Fertigung zu 125 mm2 = 273 mm2).
Mit knapp unter 200 mm2 und der durchgehend günstigeren, Jahre lang optimierten 14nm-Fertigung hat ein 10-Kern CML inkl. iGPU hier sehr viel Luft bzgl. eines schlechten Yields.

Vorausgreifend, falls hier wer die  schlechte Verfügbarkeit des i9-10900K ins Feld führen möchte: Die dürfte nicht wirklich ausschlagebend sein, denn dabei handelte es sich lediglich um das Halo-Produkt, das takttechnisch so weit an seine Grenzen geführt wurde, dass es da tatsächlich (zumindest im Retailmarkt) knapp wurde. Bei den großen OEMs konnte man die Systeme jedoch zumeist durchaus mit dem 10900K bestücken ohne dass die Auslieferung verzögert wurde, d. h. Intel wird auch hier vorrangig die OEMs mit dem Chip beliefert haben.
Darüber hinaus fertigt Intel auf Basis des 10-Kern-Die alleine acht (!) unterschiedliche CPUs, d. h. hier haben sie genügend Spielraum um die elektisch nicht ganz so perfekten Dies ebenso verwerten zu können, ohne dass sie diese gleich zu bspw. 8-Kernern degradieren müssen, was zweifelslos als eine weitere Möglichkeit zur Margenoptimierung ebenfalls genutzt wird.



Technologie_Texter schrieb:


> Dann hat er dir entweder Mist erzählt, oder du hast das alles gleich mal auch nur erfunden!
> 
> Zumindest bei TSMCs 7nm Nodes gibt es keine Probleme mit der Yield, das müßte dein Bekannter eigentlich wissen...


Lol, das liest sich mal wieder knuffig bei dir. Wahrscheinlich wolltest du damit eher zum  Ausdruck bringen, dass es bei TSMC als AMDs "Hoflieferant" per Definition keine Probleme gibt und geben darf, oder? 
Bei der Aussage berücksichtigst du nur leider deinen unmittelbar zuvor getätigten, eigenen Satz nicht, denn das "_woher willst du das wissen_" und "_gleich mal auch nur erfunden_" ließe sich gleichermaßen auf deine Äußerung anwenden, denn hier darf man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen, dass du über keinen direkten Draht zu TSMC verfügst. 
AMD fertigt hier mit 519 mm2 (26,8 Mrd. Tr.) einen so großen Chip, wie sie ihn bisher noch nie in dem Prozess gefertigt haben. Was einzig in dessen Nähe kommt ist Vega 20 (aus 2018), der jedoch dennoch nur auf 331 mm2 kam und auch gerade mal 13,2 Mrd. Transistoren implementierte. Das ist für AMD Neuland und da kann man nicht ausschließen, dass es da auch einige Anlaufschwierigkeiten gibt.
Schlussendlich weiß man es jedoch nicht gesichert, weder in die eine noch andere Richtung.

Darüber hinaus kann man sich bei BigNavi auch durchaus immer noch begründet der Vermutung hingeben, dass die hohen, finalen Taktraten des Designs in der Form urpsrünglich gar nicht vorgesehen waren und möglicherweise erst nachträglich angezogen wurden, als sich das Leistungsniveau von Ampere herauszukristallisieren begann.
Freiwillig bestätigen wird AMD diese "Brechstange" natürlich nicht, beispielsweise ist es aber schon auffällig, dass das Xbox-SoC mit der gleichen Technik bei einem derart "niedrigen" GPU-Takt verbleibt.  Es ist durchaus anzunehmen, dass BigNavi grundsätzlich taktfreudig designed wurde, aber möglicherweise wurden hier am Ende vielleicht doch noch einmal +100 oder +200 MHz draufgelegt, weil man die einfach brauchte um gegen Ampere zu bestehen und eine derartige, nachgelagerte Anpassung beeinflusst natürlich auch den effektiven Yield.

*) Igor hat da mal versucht einiges zusammenzufassen, wobei aber auch bei ihm weiterhin offen bleibt, ob er möglicherweise noch etwas konkretere Infos hat, die er ggf. aus Quellenschutzgründen o. ä. nicht veröffentlicht (_denn eine gute "Vernetzung" will gehegt und gepflegt werden_).









						Wenn wichtige Komponenten zur Mangelware werden: CPUs, GPUs, Konsolenchips und andere Komponenten als komplexes Handelsobjekt | igor´sLAB
					

2020 war eigentlich ein erstklassiger Jahrgang für technologische Innovationen, aber es wird zugleich wohl auch als das Jahr der ultimativen Frustration der entmutigten Endverbraucher in die…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## truppi (18. Dezember 2020)

Bright0001 schrieb:


> Solange Kunden die Preissteigerungen mitgehen, solange ist es auch ein fairer Preis. Wenn ihr euch einfach mal in konsequenter Enthaltung übt, und es euch einige gleich tun, dann werden auch die Preise sinken.
> 
> Außerdem ist die Aussage, dass Hardware/"Unterhaltungselektroschrott" teurer wird, im Gesamtkontext auch absoluter Quatsch: Die Produkte, die jetzt auf den fortschrittlichen Node umgesattelt werden, machen ja wiederum die "alten" Nodes frei. Und das bedeutet sinkende Preise. Und dass selbst bei nomineller Preissteigerung die Preisleistung trotzdem immer besser wird, steht auch außer Frage.
> 
> ...


Das war auch eher zynisch gemeint, ich boykottiere diese Preispolitik sowieso, keine Sorge hehe


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2020)

gerX7a schrieb:


> Dein Satz "_ein AMD gelieferter CCD ist um Welten billiger als ein an Endkunden gelieferter Core_" birgt einiges Potential für Interpretationen. Wenn ich den auslege als "CCD" = 8 Kerne (aber dann bitte als komplette CPU ), und ein "Core" = eine Intel-CPU, hier sinnvollerweise für einen direkten Vergleich auch mit 8 Kernen, wird deine Aussage konkreter, ist jedoch auch problematisch und eher unzutreffend.



Der Satz war tatsächlich missverständlich. Gemeint war ein kompletter Core-i-Prozessor im Vergleich zu einem losen CCD. Und damit explizit kein Vergleich der Herstellungskosten. Die lassen sich aufgrund der Umlage für Maschinen sowieso schwer in Relation setzen – neue Fertigungen haben deutlich geringere Stückkosten pro Transistor, aber auch eine Fertigungsstraße zu finanzieren, die aber ihrerseits sehr lange im Einsatz sein werden. Von den Entwicklungskosten ganz zu schweigen.

Worum es mir aber geht: In die TSMC-Bilanz geht eine AMD-(8-Kern-Desktop-)CPU ein als kleines Stück belichtetes Silizium zzgl. TSMC-Gewinnspanne. Ich habe seit gut einem Jahrzehnt keine tatsächlichen Preise mehr gehört, aber wenn AMD mehr als 30-40 Euro pro gelieferten CCD zahlt würde mich das eher überraschen als wenn es unter 20 Euro sind. Ein Intel-(10-Kern-Desktop-)Prozessor der gleichen Leistungsklasse steht dagegen in der Intel-Bilanz mit 300-400 Euro drin. Und niemand außer Intel selbst entscheidet, wie die gegenüberstehenden Kosten auf die Firmenbereiche Forschung, Entwicklung, Fertigung und Distrbiution verteilt werden. Wenn Intel will, können sie die R&D-Grenze beim fertigen Bauplan ziehen und die komplette Implementation und Optimierung im Silizium sowieso den gesamten Prototypenausschuss, Packaging, etc. dem Foundry-Teil der Firma in die Schuhe schieben. Die entsprechenden Kosten bei Ryzen stehen aber Fix in der AMD-Bilanz und können unmöglich in den TSMC-Umsatz einfließen. Bei der Suche nach dem "größten Halbleiterfertiger" gemessen in USD macht es einen riesigen Unterschied, wenn einzelne Firmen als pure Foundry und andere als kompletter Elektronikkonzern antreten. In allen anderen Maßeinheiten steckt TSMC Intel aber sowieso in die Tasche, denn Transistoren und Silizium und somit auch sämtliche für die Verarbeitung nötigen Einrichtungen (z.B. m² Reinraum) sind mengenmäßig schon lange auf Bereiche Abseits des x86-Marktes konzentriert. Intel als Konzern hat nur deswegen einen so großen Stellenwert, weil man sich auf Hochpreis-Silizium konzentriert*, also viel R&D ind $ ummünzt. Aber genau das schlägt sich auf Foundry-Level eigentlich nicht nieder.

*: Damit meine ich nicht die Preise eines Xeon Platinum L. Selbst Celerons dürften noch locker zu den 5 Prozent der teuersten Halbleiter am Markt zählen.


----------

